# Little neighborhood library



## Janderso (May 8, 2021)

My wife has been wanting a little library box for the neighborhood.
My son agreed to help me with it as a Mother’s Day present. His mother!
I used his table saw but the rest of it has been my labor.
Sheet metal roof, fully sealed, plexiglass after paint.
He is coming by tomorrow with quiche for a Mother’s Day brunch.
His very artistic and beautiful girl friend, Megan, has agreed to paint it.
Pics to follow.


----------



## 7milesup (May 8, 2021)

That is awesome.  What a great gift that will be.


----------



## C-Bag (May 8, 2021)

We first started seeing those here about 7-8yrs ago now there are several all over town. My wife uses the one on our dog walk and always finds several books to read and it’s great place to donate. Problem is they are always stuffed full. Great project.


----------



## Janderso (May 9, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> We first started seeing those here about 7-8yrs ago now there are several all over town. My wife uses the one on our dog walk and always finds several books to read and it’s great place to donate. Problem is they are always stuffed full. Great project.


“They are always stuffed full”, well that’s a bummer.
A block away from our house are farm fields and orchards. There is an alley people from other neighborhoods use to walk out along farm country.
Mostly families. I can see lots of use.
I hope it’s not going to be a book depository.


----------



## Doug Gray (May 11, 2021)

Awesome job on this Janderso. A win for you, your son, your wife and the community!


----------



## Janderso (May 11, 2021)

Thank you.
My future daughter in law is painting it. She is quite the artist.


----------

